# MSM



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

HI, I know many of you are on the IBS board, too, and I did ask there but only got one response. My question is does anyone know anything about MSM? It's supposed to be good for a variety of ailments, I think. can anyone give me any info??


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I take it, my naturopath suggested I take it along with some enzymes for my IBS-D problems. It stands for Methyl Sulfonyl Methane which provides a natural source of organic sulfur and synergetic sulfon-c. I take it 2x a day with meals.I have definately seen an overall improvement with my ailments (fibro, IBS, hypothyroid, tension headaches and general all over ill aches and pains).Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 1999)

Actually wanted to wish everyone a great Turkey Day and give you an update. Several months ago, I started the MSM. I got a noname brand and I was taking it 3x day and built myself up to about 5000 mg. At that time, I had just about got myself to waking up once or twice a night (still not deep sleeping but at least not waking 10,000 times a night, ya know?). The MSM seemed to wire me a bit and I was waking up on the hour every hour. I then began to hear of more people having sleeping problems with this stuff. I wasn't really noticing a big difference with it anyway. I took it for about 2, 2 1/2 months. We have recently moved to another town and I was really careful to not overdo but IS THAT REALLY POSSIBLE WHEN YOU MOVE? I THINK NOT!!!! Needless to say, my energy level was the lowest it has ever been even with all my vitamins I take. My hips hurt so bad, I couldn't walk on the treadmill as usual. Well, about 3 weeks ago, I opted to start the MSM again as I had not had anything new to my vitamin routine in several months. I got a better name brand and started 1000 mg AM and 1000 mg at lunch. Decided not to take at dinner to try and avoid sleep problems. The first week was tough. I did wake up a few extra times for the first few days but then settled back to once a night. I felt gross but started my treadmill too. The toxins were having fun with my system! At the start of the 2nd week, I must admit my energy level was 10x better! I thought I was just having a better day but it has continued and I have worked myself up to 4000 mg 2x a day. Still not taking at dinner and still am feeling better. I was so excited I started my husband on it for energy as his new job has him waking up at 5:00am and getting home at 6:30 or so at night. We moved outside of Dallas and he has about a 45 minute commute to downtown Dallas and he was so zapped, it was pitiful. He has now been on it a week and truly feels better. I plan to up him maybe 1000 mg more for this next week. I'm so glad I decided to try this again. I have jokingly told my husband to start watching his hair growth and see if some spots start filling in! I keep reading that some people actually start grwoing hair back again! Have any of you heard that? By the way, my pain seems to be lightened a bit but it is mainly the energy level that I am noticing which in turn really helps the pain not seem as noticeable. Anyway, HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Lynne


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Interesting. Thanks for sharing that. Maybe I'll check back in a few months and see how you guys are doing on it and get up enough guts to try it. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 1999)

Moldie, I am reading the most interesting book on MSM and I thought about you. Not only is this stuff helping with fibromyalgia, but it is excellent for pollen allergies and food allergies. This book is called "THE MIRACLE OF MSM" by Stanley Jacob, MD, Ronald Lawrence, MD and Martin Zucker. In the food allergy section, there is a paragraph on citrus allergy. It says "Several patients have mentioned sensitivity to tomato sauce. They say that if they sprinkle MSM crystals on spaghetti topped with tomato sauce they have no problem. I have heard the same thing from people with allergies to citrus and certain vegetables. If they take MSM before they eat, they have no problem." But once again, it doesn't work for everyone which I realize, but WHAT THE HECK! Not only does it help with fibro, it helps with pollen and food allergies and several other ailments. This stuff is unbelievable. I have now been on MSM since October 28th and my energy level is still unbelievable. Yes, I have overdone it a few times and had a day setback but once rested, I am doing just great. I have worked myself up to 5000 mg and plan to wait a couple more weeks and possibly move up some more. I want to work on the pain aspect now. I have noticed a small decrease of pain but want to see if I can achieve more. People with more problems tend to have to take more than the norm. We are used to hearing that, aren't we? Unbelievably, some of these people in this book take up to 30grams a day of MSM and still have no stomach problem! You just have to listen to your body---Anyway, just thought of you and wanted to let you know about this book. It's definately making a difference for me and my husband. I put him on it for energy and has helped him tremendously. By the way, the doctors even state in this book to not take it at night as it might wire you as it does give you energy. Nice to finally read that from a doctor and know I am not going crazier! Lynne[This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 12-08-1999).]


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad to hear from you again Lynn, and that you are continuing to do well. Think I'll check with the local Health Food Store and see what they have to say. There is one where the person seems to be fairly knowledgeable, and not just trying to sell you on everything in the store. She has had simular problems with her health. I'm always afraid to take too much of something that isn't regulated. That's the chicken in me. I'm allergic to sulfa. Do you think that makes any difference?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 1999)

Moldie, I continue to read that the sulfa antibiotics and MSM are not the same and if you are allergic to sulfa drugs, you can still take MSM. Believe it or not, i cannot find anywhere in the book about sulfa drugs and possible allergic reaction. They do discuss sulfites, but that's different. They keep stressing over and over that it is non-toxic! But, I do understand your misgivings about it. (But it's helping!) Let us know if you decide to try it! Lynne


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

It has now been about 3 months that I have been using the MSM. I have some new news on what it is helping. Still the energy is just wonderful. Before I was diagnosed with FMS, I suffered from horrible mouth canker sores. I started taking big amts of Vit C for allergies and, lo and behold, my mouth sores finally started clearing up! I was still getting them but at least not 5 at a time and they were going away alot quicker.Since the MSM, I now have not had a mouth sore in over a month or so. I even bit my lip and tongue just last week and they both cleared within 2 days! I also had a boney growth on the side of my thumb that hurt so bad. It is gone and thumb does not hurt. I have a bone spur on the bottom of my foot. It is still there but smaller and I can walk barefoot again. I can say that my pain level is better. I can wake up with a smile on my face and move a lot quicker than I could before. I am so glad I have stuck with this MSM. I am now at 8000 mg and plan to stay at that for quite a bit longer. I even made a solution for my nose and use it as a nose spray for my chronic sinusitis! Still waiting on more results for that. I can say that my stomach does not gurlge 1/2 as much as it used to. It is great for the intestinal track. I hope ya'll don't mind me updating everyonce in awhile just to let you know how it is working. It is not a cure but it is slowly helping with the pain!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That is pretty amazing Lynne. I wonder if it would help this abdominal pain I've been having for the last week. I suffered a bad set back shopping last Mon.. I was on my feet too long and I've had abdominal pain and bloating/swelling ever since. Usually it's gone after a good nights sleep.


----------

